# So tell me how to dye a wool sweater



## snoozy

Since I can't bleach my Irish fisherman's sweater, what is your advice on dying it?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/eng/1344-AA.shtml?lnav=dyes.html


----------



## IowaLez

There are several brands of dye for wool and protein fibers, Gaywool and Lanaset are 2 I can think of off the top of my head. You want acid-based dyes, not the alkaline ones for cellulose (plant) fibers. Your sweater should be thoroughly wetted with water before you put it in the dyepot so it takes up dye evenly. Move it around gently in the hot dyepot so all areas are exposed to the dye, and you want to kinda move the dye through the garment so it can uptake the dye thoroughly. When done dying, let the garment cool, then rinse in cold water, and squeeze the water out, then lay it out flat to dry.

Voila!

Colored sweater!


----------



## snoozy

IowaLez said:


> There are several brands of dye for wool and protein fibers, Gaywool and Lanaset are 2 I can think of off the top of my head. You want acid-based dyes, not the alkaline ones for cellulose (plant) fibers. Your sweater should be thoroughly wetted with water before you put it in the dyepot so it takes up dye evenly. Move it around gently in the hot dyepot so all areas are exposed to the dye, and you want to kinda move the dye through the garment so it can uptake the dye thoroughly. When done dying, let the garment cool, then rinse in cold water, and squeeze the water out, then lay it out flat to dry.
> 
> Voila!
> 
> Colored sweater!


Those are good instructions! What do these dyes do to a septic system? Is it OK to pour the stuff down the drain?


----------



## IowaLez

I would just pour the dyebath into the grass outside somewhere, rather than down the septic.


----------

